# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Hydrion Ph paper (93) with Dispenser and Color Chart - Full range Insta Chek ph- 0-13

## Bruno Cillóniz

Hydrion Insta-Chek® pH Paper, el último en la amplia gama, los papeles del pH del propósito general tiene un fósforo distinto del color en cada unidad de pH completa: [0.0] [1.0] [2.0] [3.0] [4.0] [5.0] [6.0] [7.0] [8.0] [9.0] [10.0] [11.0] [12.0] [13.0]. Los papeles pH Hydrion Insta-Chek proporcionan: Un papel pH de lectura directa con la gama más amplia disponible en un solo papel Una combinación sencilla de un solo color para todos los valores de pH Separaciones de colores distintas y fácilmente compatibles Lecturas exactas y reproducibles con una respuesta inmediata Hydrion Wide Range pH El papel es un papel de pH de uso general.  *I**nformes y cotizaciones: ventas@agroforum.pe * 61Af1k1G3pL._SL1000_.jpgTemas similares: Dispensador de papel de prueba de pH de Hydrion de plástico de corto rango, 4,5 - 8,5 pH Artículo: Color en el algodonal Artículo: Primera Dama insta a consumir quinua y desterrar comida chatarra de la dieta de los niños Artículo: Confiep insta a empresas a promover desarrollo social y ambiental Ministro de Agricultura insta a trabajar de manera más consistente para enfrentar cambio climático

----------

